# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Ongezonde menstruatiecyclus?

## toke

Hallo allemaal.
Ik ben 15 jaar en ben het eerst ongesteld geworden op mijn 12de. Van zo lang dat ik me herinner heb ik een heel onregelmatige menstruatiecyclus. Ik word zelfs ongeveer om de 14 dagen ongesteld, een week lang. Nu vraag ik me af of dit wel normaal is? Moet ik me zorgen maken? :Confused:  Mijn moeder wil niet dat ik al met de pil begin maar het is zo vervelend! :Frown:  
Weet iemand me te zeggen of dit iets erg is?
Bedankt Toke

----------


## duckyzzz

Hai Toke,

Heel erg vervelend voor je dat je zo'n wisselende cyclus hebt. Vaak duurt het een hele lange tijd na je eerste menstruatie voordat zich een regelmatige cyclus ontwikkeld, maar drie jaar, daar heb ik nog nooit van gehoort. Niet dat het iets ergs hoeft te zijn, dat kan je huisarts beter beoordelen!
Ik denk dat het goed eens toch nog eens een serieus gesprek met je moeder aan te gaan. Vertel haar gewoon duidelijk hoe vervelend het voor je is en op welke manier je er hinder van ondervind. Vraag desnoods of zij met je mee wil naar de huisarts. 

En wil je dit niet en toch een goed advies, dan zou ik als ik jou was gewoon zelf de huisarts bellen. Je hoeft niet meteen aan de pil te beginnen als hij dit toch mocht aanraden. Je kunt daar eerst over nadenken en ook aan de hand van zijn advies nog eens met je moeder praten!

Succes,
Duckyzzz

----------

